

Swindled by Nigerian? Apply for compensation now (meta-scam) - rheide
http://www.colorfulwolf.com/blog/2011/07/31/swindled-by-nigerian-apply-for-compensation-now/

======
geoffw8
This has the makings of a very hilarious scam. Fill out your form, and pay
£10.99 to have your case considered.

